# 25 year rule may be changing...stay tuned.



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

To have something done about the 25 year law you have to contact your representative in Congress of your state. About there being info on the 25 year law. If you know where it is tell us, even though we already know the basics. Its Title 49, U.S. Code, Section 30112(b)(9). I think we should try to get it down to 15 years. If we can get alot of people in on this we can get something done about it. Everyone here contact your state representative of congress. You can contact them by email. There are sites that tell you who your reprentative is and where or how to contact them. You can do a search on google or yahoo to find your state representative.
-----------
This is part of a post made by nitrous36 at AF http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=328260

I am blight there - him and I have been talking about this for about a week. this quote of him is the basic jist of it all. By taking down the 25 year rule to 15 we can at least get an 89' skyline here way less then through motorex or rbmotoring in 05' if we can get it down to 15 like canada's.

If you get a hold of your congressmen post that you have here. Any info on changing this law post it here and the link as well. Thank you for all the help those that will provide. In do research this is the ONLY way to get a skyline here other than through motorex and rbmotoring. So your work and help will pay off.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

what are you blabbering about??


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

it will never happen...

at the best what are 40 people going to write their congressman??? out of close to 300 million? it will be seen as what it is, people trying to import illegal cars for use on the streets... just what the lawmakers want, more cars that don't meet safety standards, and spew crazy emissions out the ass... as soon as anyone in any remotely environmental group gets wind, congress will be flooded with 100 times as many letters as you can hope to get rallying against it...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> it will never happen...
> 
> at the best what are 40 people going to write their congressman??? out of close to 300 million? it will be seen as what it is, people trying to import illegal cars for use on the streets... just what the lawmakers want, more cars that don't meet safety standards, and spew crazy emissions out the ass... as soon as anyone in any remotely environmental group gets wind, congress will be flooded with 100 times as many letters as you can hope to get rallying against it...


There are already quite a few "illegal" vehicles wandering the streets, cars with body kits that couldn't meet most crash standards, home-built kit cars, modified motorcycles, the list goes on and on. The amount of people that would actually import a Skyline or other JDM product is a tiny drop in a very large bucket compared to the rest of the world. Even if 100,000 Skylines were imported to the US _tommorrow_, they would still make up less than .1% of the cars on the road. How about all those "_classic_" American cars from the 60s and 70s that are even more dangerous in a crash and spew 10 times more emissions than the much newer JDM products do...... Seems to me you need to spend more time paying attention to the world around you and less time spewing more crazy emissions out of your mouth than a few imported cars would out of their ass.......... :loser:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Congresspeople don't read email, they get tons of it, mostly form letters from 500 email address. My friend interned for a senator, his job was to sift through all of it. I'd love to be able to make a difference, but as the saying goes, money talks, bull**** walks.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Just move to canada.. or wait 10 years...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> There are already quite a few "illegal" vehicles wandering the streets, cars with body kits that couldn't meet most crash standards, home-built kit cars, modified motorcycles, the list goes on and on. The amount of people that would actually import a Skyline or other JDM product is a tiny drop in a very large bucket compared to the rest of the world. Even if 100,000 Skylines were imported to the US _tommorrow_, they would still make up less than .1% of the cars on the road. How about all those "_classic_" American cars from the 60s and 70s that are even more dangerous in a crash and spew 10 times more emissions than the much newer JDM products do...... Seems to me you need to spend more time paying attention to the world around you and less time spewing more crazy emissions out of your mouth than a few imported cars would out of their ass.......... :loser:



are you an idiot? or can you just not read? muscle cars were sold here, legaly at one time they were allowed on the streets so the have to keep them there... if you think for one second that a congressman is willing to let 1 car on the road that dosent belong there your are very sadly mistaken...watch who you are calling a loser asshole, this isnt Off topic...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> There are already quite a few "illegal" vehicles wandering the streets, cars with body kits that couldn't meet most crash standards, home-built kit cars, modified motorcycles, the list goes on and on. The amount of people that would actually import a Skyline or other JDM product is a tiny drop in a very large bucket compared to the rest of the world. Even if 100,000 Skylines were imported to the US _tommorrow_, they would still make up less than .1% of the cars on the road. How about all those "_classic_" American cars from the 60s and 70s that are even more dangerous in a crash and spew 10 times more emissions than the much newer JDM products do...... Seems to me you need to spend more time paying attention to the world around you and less time spewing more crazy emissions out of your mouth than a few imported cars would out of their ass.......... :loser:



so you think that peole turn a blind eye toward this?? obviously if people are cought they have to meet certain strict safty standards... someone is floating in a dream world...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> There are already quite a few "illegal" vehicles wandering the streets, cars with body kits that couldn't meet most crash standards, home-built kit cars, modified motorcycles, the list goes on and on. The amount of people that would actually import a Skyline or other JDM product is a tiny drop in a very large bucket compared to the rest of the world. Even if 100,000 Skylines were imported to the US _tommorrow_, they would still make up less than .1% of the cars on the road. How about all those "_classic_" American cars from the 60s and 70s that are even more dangerous in a crash and spew 10 times more emissions than the much newer JDM products do...... Seems to me you need to spend more time paying attention to the world around you and less time spewing more crazy emissions out of your mouth than a few imported cars would out of their ass.......... :loser:


nothing like making my point for me, since 1/10th of 1% of people support this, why in the hell would a congressperson risk thier reputation and the wrath of the far left Green parties as well as the first person to wrap a skyline around a tree, and the airbag(which was never there) could have saved his life but didnt, sues someone???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> nothing like making my point for me, since 1/10th of 1% of people support this, why in the hell would a congressperson risk thier reputation and the wrath of the far left Green parties as well as the first person to wrap a skyline around a tree, and the airbag(which was never there) could have saved his life but didnt, sues someone???


Yeah you make a lot of sense.  If the airbag that wasn't there didn't save his life, how is he gonna sue anyone in the first place. Try making sense next time. :dumbass: :loser: 

I suspect more people would support this measure than those who got kit cars allowed, and while you never hardly see one, these things are legal to wander the streets. A JDM product would be much safer than a kit car, a lot safer than a "_street rod_", and yet these things are legal as well. And I'm not sure what line of BS you're buying into that just because a car has airbags means you're safe. That's a definite falsehood. Personally, in this state, I know of more people who have been killed by airbags than who were saved by them. If you wanna be safe, wear your seat belt. It's all that was ever needed in the first place.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> so you think that peole turn a blind eye toward this?? obviously if people are cought they have to meet certain strict safty standards... someone is floating in a dream world...


 When is the last time you saw somebody get pulled over or go to court because of their body kit. Nobody I know of. And why stop there. Trucks with a 20" lift and 44" tires are much more dangerous, and yet this is also allowable. Cars with 10" rims that stick out 5" past the fender wall also seem to skate the wrath of the police. You seemed to ignore my mention of 60s and 70s cars, some of the most heavy and dangerous cars on the road, and yet plenty of these are still to be found anywhere you look. 
Personally, I think importing JDM cars should be done at your own risk. If you want to import one, you should be allowed to, since the only person your ever going to hurt is yourself.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> watch who you are calling a loser asshole, this isnt Off topic...


  I said nothing. I copied your own words and used a smiley. Sounds to me like you got pwned. :loser:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You are going up against two powerful interests here, the dealerships and the auto manufacturers, and niether group is going to want you to buy a 15 YO supercar over thier brand new cars. And when these groups fight to get something from the government, they usually get it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

bII said:


> You are going up against two powerful interests here, the dealerships and the auto manufacturers, and niether group is going to want you to buy a 15 YO supercar over thier brand new cars. And when these groups fight to get something from the government, they usually get it.


Not entirely true, they've been fighting with the government over emissions standards for years. If the automakers truely had their way, there would be no catalytic converters (Expensive) , no electronic engine controls much beyond OBD-1 capability (expensive), no side or frontal impact standards, No SUV safety regulations (There are barely any now but more than there used to be), the list goes on.

So no, the automakers do not have yours or anybody elses best interests at heart but their own as far as making money is concerned. All the standards the goverment makes them conform to costs them more to produce, which with the trickle-down effect means we pay a lot more for our cars. 

So, you can thank the government for all this garbage, not the automakers or the dealerships.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So no, the automakers do not have yours or anybody elses best interests at heart but their own as far as making money is concerned. All the standards the goverment makes them conform to costs them more to produce, which with the trickle-down effect means we pay a lot more for our cars.
> 
> So, you can thank the government for all this garbage, not the automakers or the dealerships.


Do you think its in thier best interest to allow American consumers to import 15 YO cars? No, in fact it will hurt new car sales (which affects auto markers more than dealerships) AND it will hurt used car sales (which will hurt dealerships more than auto makers).


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

I think it is just a fifty fifty shot- in anycase save your pennys now i really don't care anymore there are still a few people who do and are working on it. and there is word around(maybe just that) that in canada that the 15 year law will no longer be ie they have no home based automakers from my understanding this is what my guess is why. So lets all go to canada for a little while ay?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

bII said:


> Do you think its in thier best interest to allow American consumers to import 15 YO cars? No, in fact it will hurt new car sales (which affects auto markers more than dealerships) AND it will hurt used car sales (which will hurt dealerships more than auto makers).


Generally, people only buy 15 year old cars because A: they're an enthusiast, or B: the car is insanely cheap and it's a teenagers first car. Enthusiasts number less than 1% of all the drivers on the road, the other 99% buy their cars new and never mod them in any way. Manufacturers don't lose any money on us enthusiasts, that is for certain.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Vega said:


> I think it is just a fifty fifty shot- in anycase save your pennys now i really don't care anymore there are still a few people who do and are working on it. and there is word around(maybe just that) that in canada that the 15 year law will no longer be ie they have no home based automakers from my understanding this is what my guess is why. So lets all go to canada for a little while ay?


I'd love to see our rule changed, however I doubt it will ever happen. It's all about planned obsolecense(sp). A 25 year old Skyline, even if it was an R34, would likely be no match for any of the other sports cars on the road by then. An R32 might be, now, but in another 10 years, probably not.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Generally, people only buy 15 year old cars because A: they're an enthusiast, or B: the car is insanely cheap and it's a teenagers first car. Enthusiasts number less than 1% of all the drivers on the road, the other 99% buy their cars new and never mod them in any way. Manufacturers don't lose any money on us enthusiasts, that is for certain.




You have to buy a car, they are not going to let you choose between a B15 or an R32/R33.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

god this guy posts the same retarded crap here as he does over on AF.


----------

